
The company that owns the New Yorker is bleeding money - hhs
https://www.recode.net/2019/4/4/18295653/new-yorker-vogue-magazine-conde-nast-ceo
======
clydethefrog
I am part of the problem, I only read the New Yorker at my library. I am
always shocked at the price tag on the cover. I guess they pay their writers
really well. I also remember from footage from New York they have a really
nice location?

Conde Nast also own reddit.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17248210](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17248210)

That big service isn't profitable either?

~~~
Crosseye_Jack
Tech speaking Advance Publications “own” reddit as it’s largest share holder.
Advance Publications Also own Conde Nast.

Conde Nast used to own reddit. But a few years (2014) ago it split off as it’s
own entity but giving Advance Publications the majority shareholder state and
had a funding round at the same time. It’s had a couple more funding round
since with its most recent being $300M in feb.

Not sure about the financial state of Advance Publications though.

------
ddingus
Is the publication itself profitable?

